# Webservice: Xml-Rpc: problem mit 2 webservices



## Gumble (19. Mai 2006)

Gibt Aerger mit den Webservices - die Rueckgabeobjekte sind mit Absicht auf Object gelassen (der Erste liefert ne Map, der Zweite ein 'RandomBushism' Objekt, das 2 Strings enthaelt) - der Fehler passiert im execute(), bzw genau gesagt, im Parser (org.xml.sax.SAXParseException).

1. Webservice:
http://www.xmethods.net/ve2/ViewListing.po;?key=uuid:264FB8CD-CC32-7525-9331-D2D11139B887

```
private void getQuote(){
    try {
      URL server_url = new URL("http://www.boyzoid.com/comp/randomQuote.cfc?wsdl");
      XmlRpcClientConfigImpl config = new XmlRpcClientConfigImpl();
      config.setServerURL(server_url);
      XmlRpcClient client = new XmlRpcClient();
      client.setConfig(config);
      
      Vector params = new Vector();
      Object o = client.execute("getQuote", params);
      
    } catch (MalformedURLException e) {     
      e.printStackTrace();
    } catch (XmlRpcException e) {      
      e.printStackTrace();
    }
  }
```
Fehler:
org.apache.xmlrpc.client.XmlRpcClientException: Failed to parse servers response: Expected methodResponse element, got html
	at org.apache.xmlrpc.client.XmlRpcStreamTransport.readResponse(XmlRpcStreamTransport.java:267)
	at org.apache.xmlrpc.client.XmlRpcStreamTransport.sendRequest(XmlRpcStreamTransport.java:216)
	at org.apache.xmlrpc.client.XmlRpcClientWorker.execute(XmlRpcClientWorker.java:53)
	at org.apache.xmlrpc.client.XmlRpcClient.execute(XmlRpcClient.java:166)


2. Webservice:
http://www.xmethods.net/ve2/ViewListing.po;?key=uuid:83F65DE6-6676-676A-C8F3-213660CD696E


```
private void getBush(){
    try {
      URL server_url = new URL("http://greg.froh.ca/fun/random_bushism/soap/?wsdl");
      XmlRpcClientConfigImpl config = new XmlRpcClientConfigImpl();
      config.setServerURL(server_url);
      XmlRpcClient client = new XmlRpcClient();
      client.setConfig(config);
      
      Vector params = new Vector();
      Object o = client.execute("getRandomBushism", params);
      
    } catch (MalformedURLException e) {     
      e.printStackTrace();
    } catch (XmlRpcException e) {      
      e.printStackTrace();
    }
```
Fehler:
org.apache.xmlrpc.client.XmlRpcClientException: Failed to parse servers response: Expected methodResponse element, got {http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/envelope/}Envelope
	at org.apache.xmlrpc.client.XmlRpcStreamTransport.readResponse(XmlRpcStreamTransport.java:267)
	at org.apache.xmlrpc.client.XmlRpcStreamTransport.sendRequest(XmlRpcStreamTransport.java:216)
	at org.apache.xmlrpc.client.XmlRpcClientWorker.execute(XmlRpcClientWorker.java:53)
	at org.apache.xmlrpc.client.XmlRpcClient.execute(XmlRpcClient.java:166)

Das die Implementation der Services nicht Java ist, sollte doch egal sein? 1. Service: Coldfusion, 2.Service .Net
Verwende die Apache Version: http://ws.apache.org/xmlrpc/client.html
hab auch mit den verschiedenen 'ransportFactory's rumgespielt (ohne zu wissen, was ich eigentlich tu), was aber nur noch vielfaeltigere Fehler mit sich gebracht hat 

Wer kann mir helfen??
Danke ???:L  ???:L


----------



## Gumble (19. Mai 2006)

Vielleicht liegt das hier im falschen Unterforum -> Admins, bitte richtig schieben.

Hat denn niemand per xml-rpc schon mal nen web service kontaktiert?


----------



## Gumble (19. Mai 2006)

*quengel*

Alternativ such eine "Webservicedatenbank" bzw "Webservicesuchmaschine" - oder vielleicht kennt jemand einen WS der gute Zitate, oder besser Filmzitate liefert. Vielleicht mit Clientbeispiel...


----------



## Gumble (20. Mai 2006)

FYI habs mit der AXIS api hingekriegt...


----------

